# Haunted Hollow



## hearsen (Oct 3, 2005)

http://www.freewebs.com/haunthollow/


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow! That giant caged monster thing is WAY COOL!!


----------



## hearsen (Oct 3, 2005)

*caged creature*

He is one of the favorites in the yard. There is a cieling fan motor inside the bottom that is way off balance and makes the cage shake. thanks for the compliment. ,Hearsen


----------

